# Kochen



## Louanafeuer (13. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben!
Ich möchte von Kochen 150 weiter skillen, finde aber keinen der mir den nächsten Grad verkauft?!
Nur Rezept von Spinnenwürsten.
Weiß jemand wo ich weiterkochen kann?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





HAT SICH ERLEDIGT!!!! HABS GEFUNDEN !!!


----------



## Isegrim (13. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen, Louanafeuer!

Um die Kochfertigkeit über 150 steigern zu können, benötigst du – ähnlich wie bei den anderen beiden Nebenberufen Angeln und Erste Hilfe – ein Buch, das Experte lehrt.
Das wird für Hordencharaktere von Wulan in Desolace verkauft, für Allys von Shandrina in Ashenvale.

/Thread ins Unterforum Nebenberufe verschoben. In Gott und die Welt paßte das nicht so ganz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

